# Looking for a used Tri bike size Large - XLarge locally



## Go_Fast (May 26, 2011)

I have a friend who is doing her first tri soon locally in L.A. and is looking for a used tri bike. She is 5'11 with long legs so it will have to be a 58 - 60 frame (I guess). How do you size tri bikes?

If anyone knows of one locally in the L.A./Orange County area let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

You size TT bikes by the length needed to get your elbows just in front of your shoulders in the arm pads. So basically top tube length is what you need to know, and that is torso length. If your friend is 5'11" I am guessing 55cm which is about 2cm shorter than the 57cm she probably needs for a road frame.

But in the end you need a top tube that allows her to support her upper body in the aero bars without stretching to reach them. Have her ride her road bike with her arms in TT position and look where her elbows end up when they are under her shoulders.....you need a length short enough frame that the armpads will rest there.


----------

